# HELP PLEASE: Front License Plate Bracket Installation



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Hope all is well.

I need to install the front license plate bracket that came with the car.

How do I do this so it is completely straight and in the correct place?

I don’t see any noticeable guides or markings on the front bumper.

Maybe I’m missing something? :|

And what do I use, a drill?

Please advise.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Why didn't the dealer install it? If you are close to a dealer you can see what they would charge that way they are responsible if the drill bit dances across the bumper. Or you can look at the bracket on the other ones on the lot for positioning.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

I leased the car from an out of state dealer that doesn’t require front plates.

They gave me the bracket to install upon receipt of NY plates, however.

I just went to a dealer and asked; they said there are no ‘dimples’.

And that it’s simply a ‘strong’ ‘approximation’ (whatever that means!?).

Not interested in them doing this, but would like to know how best to do so myself.

How can I get it exactly right; any spots or points on the bumper I should use?

Strange there are no markings for this!

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you again.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dbs600 said:


> I leased the car from an out of state dealer that doesn’t require front plates.
> 
> They gave me the bracket to install upon receipt of NY plates, however.
> 
> ...


has it ever occurred to you to just put the plate and bracket in the spare tire well? Folks don't get ticketed for no front plate unless they are stopped for some more serious offense.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

You can get this tow hook license plate mount to avoid drilling into the bumper. Super easy to do yourself also. This is what I have and it doesn’t effect the parking sensors either. 

https://www.rho-plate.com/products/copy-of-volkswagen-tiguan-2018-rho-plate-v2


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks so much, but I prefer centered and don't mind drilling the bumper; although... [teardrop emoji].

Something else just surfaced too; does anyone know which screws to use?

I thought my bracket came with screws, but I didn't, and I forgot to ask the dealer earlier today. Ugh.

Please advise.

Thank you!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dbs600 said:


> ....Something else just surfaced too; does anyone know which screws to use?....


Not rocket science. Just use the fasteners that are suitable.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

See this thread (a simple search found it): https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-do-you-have-your-front-license-plate-mounted

A link to a similar part which has an exploded diagram to help see how it mounts: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Tiguan/License-Plate-Bracket/53615382/5N0807287C9B9.html

The plastic plate support that came with our Tig does not have any holes for the license plate screws. It appears the support gets attached to the bumper fascia with the plastic push pin anchor things and then the plate gets screwed to the support with large sheet metal like screws. If yours has the captured nut inserts like the one in the thread above that is better. Ours came with the push pin anchors but no screws for the plate. 

I agree with you that the plate will look better in the middle. There are a couple of ways to approach installing it. When drilling holes where you don't want to mark the surrounding surfaces, blue painters tape is your friend. Tape over the area in question and use pencil to mark your center lines. Alternatively you could just use the tape to hold the support in place and then drill. That might be easiest. The bracket that came with ours has a lip on the bottom that locates the support vertically. Use one piece of tape to hold it and then measure from the corner of the fog light grill area to the support and when the dimension on both sides is the same then it is centered. Tape it down more securely and drill away. Hope that helps.

Found this right after I made the post, it explains it with pictures too! https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Front+License+Plate+Installation/118131


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

IbsFt said:


> See this thread (a simple search found it): https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-do-you-have-your-front-license-plate-mounted
> 
> A link to a similar part which has an exploded diagram to help see how it mounts: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Tiguan/License-Plate-Bracket/53615382/5N0807287C9B9.html
> 
> ...



Thank you so very much for your most detailed reply, IbsFt; I really appreciate it!

The exploded diagram is very helpful.

Strange VW didn’t include the anchors / nuts with the bracket, or even a diagram.

Feel like they could’ve done so much better with the overall implementation.

Even to simply having provided dimples on same. :|

Going to see if they dealer is willing to give me a set of the anchors / nuts.

We shall see…

Thanks again!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dbs600 said:


> ....Strange VW didn’t include the anchors / nuts with the bracket, or even a diagram.
> 
> Feel like they could’ve done so much better with the overall implementation.
> 
> Even to simply having provided dimples on same. :|.....


VW only intends the dealer to install the bracket, thus they have the instruction. The bracket did come with the "anchors", you just didn't get them. Doubt folks that don't need a front plate would be pleased with VW putting "dimples" in the nice bumper cover. That is why mechanics use fixtures.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

So my local dealer simply drills 4 screws into the bumper; no use of anchors.

They showed me the plastic anchors and stated the holes needed for same are larger than simply using screws.

They also stated the screws hold without problem; as they said the method for every car they deliver.

I think I’ll just go with the screws; less work than drilling holes for the anchors, which cause larger damage.

Not sure why VW uses anchors at all then (larger holes to fill in in the future, need be).

All in all it’s so crazy we need to damage our cars to comply with the law!

Not sure why manufacturers haven’t come up with a better way!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dbs600 said:


> ....Not sure why VW uses anchors at all then (larger holes to fill in in the future, need be).
> 
> All in all it’s so crazy we need to damage our cars to comply with the law!
> 
> Not sure why manufacturers haven’t come up with a better way!


So, you want any thief with a screw driver to be able to remove the bracket? What solution would you suggest that wouldn't look bad for folks that don't run a front plate and would be suitable for areas with different shaped plates?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

dbs600 said:


> So my local dealer simply drills 4 screws into the bumper; no use of anchors.
> 
> They showed me the plastic anchors and stated the holes needed for same are larger than simply using screws.
> 
> ...


Just leave it off. If you get a fix it ticket, tell em you have ordered a mount and it is was back ordered. :thumbup:


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> Just leave it off. If you get a fix it ticket, tell em you have ordered a mount and it is was back ordered. :thumbup:


You know not all cops are stupid and they know everyone lies to them. They can tell him to park it until it is in. Or write real tickets.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tig20ne said:


> You know not all cops are stupid and they know everyone lies to them. They can tell him to park it until it is in. Or write real tickets.


So what are you doing while driving that would cause the police to even pull you over? Which states impose "park it" for no front plate. Please list them.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Masking tape, marker, careful measuring, a piece if sring and a center punch will get you a perfect alignment.

Mask off the area so you can use a pencil/marker to measure and mark out centers. Parking on level ground and using the ground as your reference will mean you're level. Centered on the bumper will be a bit more challenging, I'd mark straight down from the optical center of the front logo using the string and a weight (plumb bob).
Once you've got your big + sign for the centers, measure out from the horizontal and vertical to lightly mark out the potential hole locations.
Hold the frame up and check the marked holes align with the physical holes. If not, re-mark through the plate to get the actual locations, but you should be pretty damed close if you measured well.
Remove the mounting plate and use your center punch to indent the drill locations The dimples will prevent the bit wandering.
I'd use a small bit for a pilot hole then go to full size.

All that said, the mounting holes on the rear of my 2004 Golf were off from the factory gy about 1/16" and it's bugged me the entire time I've owned the car so I may be a little over-particular with the above process compared to most people.

Quicker/simpler"
park on level ground.
Hang string from logo.
Hold mounting place up to bumper, centered on string and visually for vertical center. Use a bubble (or smartphone) level to keep it totally level.
Punch a single hole for reference. Drill and loosely mount the plate
Rotate on the single mount to level (again bubble level) punch a 2nd hole diagonally from the first. drill, fasten.
Punch, drill, fasten the remaining two holes.
Much less measuring this way but not at precise.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tig20ne said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > Just leave it off. If you get a fix it ticket, tell em you have ordered a mount and it is was back ordered. <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/thumbup.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Thumb Up" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Jeez, this place has gone soft. 

Thanks though captain obvious. I for one did not know that cops weren’t dumb or would not write a real fix it. 🤯


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

this is where you install front plates.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

DanSan said:


> this is where you install front plates.


Careful, the Vortex police are out in this thread. Apparently joking is frowned upon.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

zimmie2652 said:


> Careful, the Vortex police are out in this thread. Apparently joking is frowned upon.


Before getting your panties all bunched up, your tongue in cheek post _could_ be taken as serious by some one. I though you were serious and wrote it off as a comment by one of the many on this forum who believe a person can do whatever they like regardless of the laws or the contracts they enter into (like emission tampering or engaging in warranty fraud, etc.). I'm glad you were just kidding around. The garbage can image makes no claims, as your post did, so it poses no risk for misinterpretation.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

IbsFt said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > Careful, the Vortex police are out in this thread. Apparently joking is frowned upon.
> ...


I agree my post could be misinterpreted as you confirmed.

Hell, if you took a second to even search my post history, you’d see I’m not one to stray too far from the laws and for the majority of posts actually offer true helpful guidance. More times than not I also direct people towards the legal route. Just ask 2019SELP, when he switched out his orange sidemarkers lights for white lights. I told him it was dumb and that police around these parts do actually care about that sort of thing. 

You know what they say about assuming though.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank so much everyone.

I installed the bracket.

Got it centered by using the lower mess bumper grill as a guide.

ADDITIONALLY:

On the back of the bracket are lines that are centered stating part number with a logo, etc.

Use that to determine the precise center of the bracket itself.

So crazy there's no guides on the front of the bracket!

Thank you all again!


----------



## Amstaffjudy (Jun 2, 2021)

GTINC said:


> has it ever occurred to you to just put the plate and bracket in the spare tire well? Folks don't get ticketed for no front plate unless they are stopped for some more serious offense.


Actually, this is not true in Texas. You WILL be ticketed for not having a front tag because it is required and they have no problem pulling you over should it suit them.


----------

